# 10 and 1/2 months old and still 2 teeth not showing.



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if it's normal that my pup has 2 teeth missing . She's 10 and half months old and is still chewing like a 4 months old pup. When i looked at her teeth, two didn't go through yet, the 2nd premolar on each side. When do the normal teething period finish?

Cheers.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

She is pretty much done teething at her age, so good chance those are missing premolars and will stay that way. You can always xray and see if the teeth are even there in the jaw...........If she is a AKC conformation show dog, she will be disqualified, they must have full dentition. Otherwise it will not hurt her at all now or in the future.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

hmm the thing is one of her ears went floppy again and she started chewing again more where the teeth are missing, that's what makes me think they're going to come through. I've read some gsd are late developers but then i don't know. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Well hope it turns out for you. The premolars come in after the incisors first then the canines then premolars then big molars in back of mouth. I would say if all her upper and lower back molars are in then I would say she is probably gonna be missing it. Course what do I know?


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks. I've read about someone else who was in the same case as me and their dog had their second premolar come out between 12 and 24 months. I'll post back if it's the case with my dog.


----------

